# Überblick über Web-Technologien



## Guest (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Web-Programmierung, möchte mich aber in Zukunft etwas näher damit beschäftigen. Im speziellen interessiert mich das Seam-Framework und darum habe ich mir mal das Seam-Tutorial angesehen. Da hier allerdings sehr viele Technologien zusammenspielen und ich die Zusammenhänge noch nicht kenne, hätte ich gerne einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Web-Technologien (JSP, JSF, Facelets, etc) und deren Zusammenhang. Leider konnte ich hier noch nichts brauchbares finden.

Darum meine Fragen: 
(1) Kennt jemand so einen Überlick über Web-Technologien?
(2) Wie kann ich mir das Wissen am besten aneignen? Welche Technologien sollte ich mir in welcher Reihenfolge ansehen und kennt ihr hier eventuell gute Tutorials oder Bücher?


----------



## HLX (26. Aug 2008)

Wenn du dich mit Java-Webtechnologien beschäftigen willst, ist folgende Reihenfolge zu empfehlen:

1. Die Basis --> Servlet Techology
java.sun.com/products/servlet/

2. Ergänzende Weiterentwicklung der Basis --> JSP Technology
java.sun.com/products/jsp/
www.jsptutorial.org/

3. Ergänzende Weiterentwicklung von JSP --> JSTL
java.sun.com/products/jsp/jstl/
jakarta.apache.org/taglibs/doc/standard-doc/intro.html

Darauf aufbauend kann man sich bei Bedarf für ein Framework entscheiden:
- Mögliche JSP/Servlet-basierte Web-Frameworks: JSF, Struts 1, Struts 2, Tapestry, Cocoon
- Mögliche Web 2.0-Frameworks: GWT, RAP, Trails, Wings

Seam ist ein Application-Framework, das z.T. o.g. Technologien vereint. Im Gegensatz zu den Web-Frameworks wird bei Seam auch Enterprise Application Technologie unterstützt.


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Das hat mir jetzt schon mal weitergeholfen.


----------

